# General Health Sub Forum



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

*Is a General health Sub Forum a good idea?*​
Yes 6100.00%No 00.00%Don't care/not sure00.00%


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

How do people feel about a sub forum dedicated to general health matters, eg health issues not specifically related to bodybuilding?

Am not talking about 'post your illness and ask the forum to diagnose it' type stuff, more about general concepts of healthy lifestyle, diet, supplementation, anti aging theories, some personal care issues (acne, baldness, etc etc) and general bad health prevention etc


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't the personal care issues already go in the personal care forum or would this forum 'replace' the personal care?

I think it would be a good idea, I'd definitely make use of it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a sure fire way to get more ladies on board so I'm all for it.... Infact anything that will expand the forum can only be a good thing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

What about the 'personal care' section Det? Maybe that could just be renamed to 'general health' for a more broad section?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Don't the personal care issues already go in the personal care forum or would this forum 'replace' the personal care?
> 
> I think it would be a good idea, I'd definitely make use of it.





Katy said:


> What about the 'personal care' section Det? Maybe that could just be renamed to 'general health' for a more broad section?


Yeah that would work well...could use that existing sub forum just change the name and expand the focus a bit more...the term 'personal care' just makes me think of a sub forum about grooming, fashion, hair cuts and which deoderant to use if I'm honest!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah that would work well...could use that existing sub forum just change the name and expand the focus a bit more...*the term 'personal care' just makes me think of a sub forum about grooming, fashion, hair cuts and which deoderant to use if I'm honest!*


Yeah same here  It doesn't really cover health does it.


----------

